# Bootsplash für Breitbildmonitore?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo, weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich schöne splash/fbsplash Dateien finde damit mein Gentoo auch auf Bildschirmen mit seltsamen Breitbildauflösungen schön Booten kann?

Sonst die Frage ob von euch schon jemand ein Bootsplash selbst erstellt hat, ich meine jetzt nicht für GDM oder KDM sondern diese Bootsplash-Screens, gerne auch mit Ladebalken.

Grüße

----------

## V10lator

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo, weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich schöne splash/fbsplash Dateien finde damit mein Gentoo auch auf Bildschirmen mit seltsamen Breitbildauflösungen schön Booten kann?

 Definniere "seltsam".  :Wink: 

und benutze google,  https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=de&biw=1024&bih=473&q=fbsplash+widescreen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= bringt mich z.B. unter Anderem zu http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/TrueNature+Bootsplash+1280x800?content=43840 (ja, ist für fbsplash, auch wenn auf kde-look gehostet).

 *Quote:*   

> Sonst die Frage ob von euch schon jemand ein Bootsplash selbst erstellt hat, ich meine jetzt nicht für GDM oder KDM sondern diese Bootsplash-Screens, gerne auch mit Ladebalken.

 Nicht nur einen, aber nur einen Breitbild Splash. Ist für Netbooks (1024x576) gemacht und basiert auf einem Bild von Invader Zim. Falls gewünscht kann ich ihn dir raussuchen.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mit seltsam meine ich zum Beispiel 1360x768, oder ganz regulär 1440x900... ich denke ich komme nicht drumherum entweder vorlagen anzupassen (am besten etwas runter skalieren oder zurecht schneiden), oder gar eigene Fotos machen und diese verwenden um bootsplash's zu erstellen.

Ich frage mich nur wie hoch der Aufwand werden können, eine zwei Stunden könnte ich an einem Sonntag dafür gerne opfern.

----------

## Josef.95

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo, weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo ich schöne splash/fbsplash Dateien finde damit mein Gentoo auch auf Bildschirmen mit seltsamen Breitbildauflösungen schön Booten kann?

 

Hi Chris

Falls du sie nicht kennst schau dir doch auch mal die altbewährten

```
eix themes-livecd

* media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

     Available versions:  

        (2004.3)        2004.3!b!s

        (2005.0)        2005.0!b!s

        (2005.1)        2005.1!b!s

        (2006.0)        2006.0!b!s

        (2006.1)        2006.1!b!s

        (2007.0)        2007.0!b!s 2007.0-r1!b!s 2007.0-r2!b!s

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo theme for gensplash consoles

* x11-themes/gdm-themes-livecd

     Available versions:  2006.1 2007.0

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Gentoo LiveCD theme for the GDM Greeter
```

Themes an.

AFAIK sind diese auch für die gebräuchlichsten Auflösungen verfügbar.

Hier ein Beispiel von dem 2007.0 Theme, welches ich mir mal von einer Gentoo LiveDVD entnommen habe (dies ist ohne Jahreszahl) 

```
tree /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0-tl/

/etc/splash/livecd-2007.0-tl/

├── 1024x768.cfg

├── 1152x864.cfg

├── 1152x900.cfg

├── 1280x1024.cfg

├── 1280x720.cfg

├── 1280x768.cfg

├── 1280x800.cfg

├── 1280x854.cfg

├── 1280x960.cfg

├── 1366x768.cfg

├── 1400x1050.cfg

├── 1440x900.cfg

├── 1600x1200.cfg

├── 1680x1050.cfg

├── 1920x1080.cfg

├── 1920x1200.cfg

├── 640x480.cfg

├── 800x600.cfg
```

 (Auszug)

Zum selber bauen und stöbern eventuell auch noch Interessant:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Fbsplash/Themes

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

/usr/share/doc/splashutils-Version/

----------

## V10lator

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich denke ich komme nicht drumherum entweder vorlagen anzupassen (am besten etwas runter skalieren oder zurecht schneiden)

 Das sollte ziemlich schnell gehen. Ich würde jedoch eher skalieren als schneiden. Vergiss auch nicht das du die Koordinaten in dem cfg File umberechnen solltest.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> oder gar eigene Fotos machen und diese verwenden um bootsplash's zu erstellen.

 Ist meiner Meinung nach noch besser: Man hat ein individuelles Theme und kann dieses mit dem GDM/Desktop Theme "verschmelzen".

 *Quote:*   

> Ich frage mich nur wie hoch der Aufwand werden können, eine zwei Stunden könnte ich an einem Sonntag dafür gerne opfern.

 Ich denke den meisten Aufwand wirst du dabei haben das Format für die cfg Files zu verstehen. Danach sollten 1-2 Stunden locker reichen.  :Smile: 

----------

